# Some bass amp questions



## Tiarhlu (Dec 18, 2008)

I've got a small, 100 watt bass amp with a 12 inch speaker. It can put out a lot of sound for what it is, it's just not a great sound. It tends to be a bit soft and fuzzy, especially in the lower range. Now it works for what I've been doing. I'm playing in a 6 piece jazz combo, and in the process of forming an indie rock band. We won't be playing in any large areas any time soon, and my amp can put out enough sound for where we are.

Though on the other hand I don't have enough experience playing an amplified instrument to know how it'll react outside of the home or a small rehearsal space. Remember, I'm originally a tuba player! 

My main issue with buying a bigger/better amp is the price. It's looking like anywhere from $600 to $2,000 for anything that's a clear upgrade. And I'd to get one of those cheaper upgrades only to find out it's not going to work for me. 

Is it worth the money?

Also, one of these days I want an accoustic bass guitar. My reason was so I can play unplugged, but, from what I've heard the sound gets swallowed up and ironically enough they still have to be amped to be heard. Does anyone have experience with these, and if so, do you know of anything that'll work well unplugged? I was thinking when playing with one, maybe two other guitar players, and drums.


----------



## Aden (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't have much (read: any) experience with bass amps, but I can give you this: TEST BEFORE YOU BUY.


----------



## Sedit (Dec 21, 2008)

Well...You got my reply over at FA, but I'l also add here, that you can actually get a nice combo, or decent used halfstack set-up for under $400 if you shop around some.  But expect to spend more than $250-300, unless you but Crate or Behringer...which are okaaaay.....but if your smart you can get something much nicer.  Also, I hear alot of good things about the Ashdown MAG series being an excellent buy on a budget.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 21, 2008)

I would recommend the Line 6 Low Down amp series link I have the Studio 110 and it is a GREAT amp. Really rich warm tone and super portable. Though it's only 75 watts, they have some bigger ones too obviously.


----------



## Sedit (Dec 21, 2008)

a site I often haunt is www.talkbass.com

Very friendly site, and very informative on all these low end related


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 25, 2008)

Talkbass...yeah that was the site. I used to post there, and totally forgot my log in and password. I'll have to make a new account. 

Something else I was thinking. I want to go the stack route instead of a combo amp next time I purchase something. I know you need separate amps for electric and acoustic instruments, but do the speakers work for either? I thought having an amp for each and then one speaker cabinet would be a good deal, if that works.


----------



## Sedit (Dec 26, 2008)

Tiarhlu said:


> Talkbass...yeah that was the site. I used to post there, and totally forgot my log in and password. I'll have to make a new account.
> 
> Something else I was thinking. I want to go the stack route instead of a combo amp next time I purchase something. I know you need separate amps for electric and acoustic instruments, but do the speakers work for either? I thought having an amp for each and then one speaker cabinet would be a good deal, if that works.




Actually, no...you don't necessarily need seperate amps for a electric and acoustic.  This usually applies more for guitar not bass, where generally guitar amps have more gain, and are designed to clip/distort to some degree depending on the amp.  Bass amps, however, usually run cleaner, and have higher headroom.  Basically, you want an amp with a really clean pre-amp section....your wattage will really depend upon what kinda gigs you plan on doing.

When I was researching my current amp, a Gallien Krueger Backline 600, there was a guy on Talkbass who used one for an upright double bass, and it sounded amazing.  I use this thing for metal....it's THAT versatile.  And not too pricey either.  I got mine used for just under $200.  It's a very harmonically rich amp that can be as clean or as dirty as you like.  It even has a high gain channel for if you DO want to experiment with distortion

Heres a clip of mine in action...you can hear the clean on most the song, and the mid section you can hear it's overdrive.  Only "effect" used was a compressor in front of the amp for just leveling out peaks in my attack:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1826210/

Another head I have experience with that also cheap, is the Peavey T-Max.  It's super squeaky clean (although, the Tube channel can get some slight hair on it, if you set it that way), so might be just the ticket for accurate acoustic reproduction.  Often can be found for between $150-200.  Has a TON of power too...it was just as loud, if not a bit louder than my buddys Ampeg SVT-3PRO.  It also allows for bi-amping too, with a built in crossover section, so if you had say, a 2x10" cab for your highs, and a 15" for your bass, you can tweak what frequencies go to which enclosure.

I hear Trace Elliots' are nice for accoustic reproduction too, but don't have any personal experience with them.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 26, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Actually, no...you don't necessarily need seperate amps for a electric and acoustic.  This usually applies more for guitar not bass, where generally guitar amps have more gain, and are designed to clip/distort to some degree depending on the amp.  Bass amps, however, usually run cleaner, and have higher headroom.  Basically, you want an amp with a really clean pre-amp section....your wattage will really depend upon what kinda gigs you plan on doing.
> 
> When I was researching my current amp, a Gallien Krueger Backline 600, there was a guy on Talkbass who used one for an upright double bass, and it sounded amazing.  I use this thing for metal....it's THAT versatile.  And not too pricey either.  I got mine used for just under $200.  It's a very harmonically rich amp that can be as clean or as dirty as you like.  It even has a high gain channel for if you DO want to experiment with distortion
> 
> ...



Dude, that bass sounded great! Especially that bit there a little after three minutes. I was looking at the GK you mentioned. It's certainly in my price range. I hope I can get to some stores in the next few days to try amps again. Sadly there aren't many music stores in my area. I know the bass room at Guitar Center always seems to be clogged with people (who can only slap....) and it's a pain trying to look at anything. Ah well. 

I really like those Mark Bass amps. A bit pricey for me right now though. 

I also love effects on bass even though that seems to be kind of a taboo thing with people.


----------



## Sedit (Dec 27, 2008)

Tiarhlu said:


> Dude, that bass sounded great! Especially that bit there a little after three minutes. I was looking at the GK you mentioned. It's certainly in my price range. I hope I can get to some stores in the next few days to try amps again. Sadly there aren't many music stores in my area. I know the bass room at Guitar Center always seems to be clogged with people (who can only slap....) and it's a pain trying to look at anything. Ah well.
> 
> I really like those Mark Bass amps. A bit pricey for me right now though.
> 
> I also love effects on bass even though that seems to be kind of a taboo thing with people.



So true about the GC slappers.  I actually worked at GC for a short time back in '04 and between them, and the floor shredder wannabes, I was chewing Advil like M&M's!  Surely, repetition is the quickest road to madness.

But yes...the GK BL600 is an easy amp to find, and cheap.  Any Guitar Center should have them in stock.  Theres always probably more than a few available used on Ebay.  Just don't get the cheaper BL250...it's supposed to be the same, but with half the wattage, but I've heard that heads got some technical issues sadly.  The 600 on the other hand gets glowing reviews everywhere. 

Also, that part you we're digging in that song...thats the BL600's built in high gain channel.  No pedal.  It can get even grindier than that if you want....put the gain on 10 (I think mine was at 6 for that part) and it sounds like a pretty sick fuzz pedal.  Turn it down between 3-5 and you can kinda imitate that natural Ampeg grind.  Theres also a knob on the Master section called 'Boost' that does a fairly good job of getting that all-tube slight harmonic grit on the power amp section.  Great for adding a very subtle, natural growl to the tone thats not quite overdrive or distortion...it just sounds great.  Again, a VERY versatile amp!  I honestly can't say enough good things about it!

effects are sweet too.  I'm a big fan of Chorus on bass, actually.  Wah can be alot of fun too.  I also like messing with various distortion pedals in addition to the Backline 600's built in distortion.  Just to get different flavors.  I've used the Boss ODB-3 Bass Overdrive in the past, and currently use the Boss MT-2 Metalzone and the Ibanez Phat Hed.

Heres a clean clip of me testing out recording my new bass through the GK, w/ the Boss Chorus pedal on it (pardon it's sloppiness, I was just futzing around):
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1798115/

Also, listen to this guys use of effects on bass...he does what I often do, which is mix Chorus and Overdrive (he's also got an amazingly low, and smooth voice):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6ezd9IJLTw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuPvDdx93lQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6_TYE725sw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN_BlF9Vtvw


----------



## Sedit (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh, actually...this clip is the PERFECT example of that chorused-distortion sound I love:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJlFBJcqC_8


----------



## Vore Writer (Dec 27, 2008)

I do enjoy using my Nano Clone Chorus on my five string. It's nothing big and fancy, but it gets the job done. It sounds really good when I use it along with my distortion and/or my wah pedals. The Chorus also sounds pretty good sweet on my acoustic when I have it plugged in. I might record something once I get off of my lazy ass.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 27, 2008)

Vore Writer said:


> I do enjoy using my Nano Clone Chorus on my five string. It's nothing big and fancy, but it gets the job done. It sounds really good when I use it along with my distortion and/or my wah pedals. The Chorus also sounds pretty good sweet on my acoustic when I have it plugged in. I might record something once I get off of my lazy ass.



Good deal. I've got the Small Clone and love it. The other chorus pedals I've tried all sound cold and stale. This one's beautiful. I also use the Big Muff. I hear there's a bass version now, so I may sell mine and "upgrade."


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 27, 2008)

Sedit said:


> But yes...the GK BL600 is an easy amp to find, and cheap.  Any Guitar Center should have them in stock.  Theres always probably more than a few available used on Ebay.  Just don't get the cheaper BL250...it's supposed to be the same, but with half the wattage, but I've heard that heads got some technical issues sadly.  The 600 on the other hand gets glowing reviews everywhere.



Not to double post, but...

Have you had any trouble with the BL600 overheating? That seems to be a common complain from the reviews I've read. Otherwise things are quite positive.


----------



## Sedit (Dec 28, 2008)

Tiarhlu said:


> Not to double post, but...
> 
> Have you had any trouble with the BL600 overheating? That seems to be a common complain from the reviews I've read. Otherwise things are quite positive.



No...not at all.  I've only really put the master up to 6 the highest, and that was plenty loud!  Havent been able to try it out against a drummer or anything though since I havent played with any other musicians since my last band broke up in May.  But my years of experience I can say it gets plenty loud, and I dont recall it generating any significant amount of heat.


----------

